# webstart + funpic + kann nicht ausgeführt werden.



## JetJava (4. Apr 2008)

hay,

ich ahbe neulich erfahren, Webstart würde auf funpic funktionieren (tuts auch), aber ich ahjbe da ein problem:
Ich bekomme immer folgenden Fehler:
die Anwendung hat das *** 5.0+ angefordert, wa smomentan nciht auf ihrem rechne5r installiert ist
(oder so ähnlich)
hir meine jnlp datei:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<jnlp spec="1.0+"codebase="http://habofl.ha.funpic.de/jassi/" href="Jassi.jnlp">
  <information>
    <title>Jassi's Info-programm</title>
    <vendor>http://www.habbocoding.de/</vendor>
    <description>Eine Anwendung für Jassi</description>
    <offline-allowed/>
  </information>
  <resources>
    <j2se version="5.0+" />
    <jar href="Jassi.jar" />
  </resources>
  <application-desc/>
</jnlp>
```

was ist falsch? thx


----------



## Wildcard (4. Apr 2008)

Das du kein Java 5 installiert hast.


----------



## JetJava (4. Apr 2008)

habe ich aber [...] sogar höher!


----------



## Wildcard (4. Apr 2008)

Aber nicht als Webstart VM ausgewählt.


----------



## JetJava (4. Apr 2008)

und wie geht das?


----------



## Wildcard (4. Apr 2008)

Hängt von deinem System ab.
Ubuntu:
sudo update-alternatives --config javaws


----------



## JetJava (4. Apr 2008)

winXP 32


----------



## Gast (30. Apr 2008)

da du anscheinend ein dau bist hier eine dau anleitung:
guck unter system /software, was du alles an java installiert hast, deinstallier alles und installiere danach eine frisch runtergeladene version.


----------



## Gast (3. Mai 2008)

ganz schön frecher post über mir.. 

das problem liegt wo ganz anders.. in der jnlp xml hast du ein + hinter der versionsnummer vergessen.. (auf der webseite direkt.. hab sie mir angeschaut, merkwürdigerweise hast du das + hier eingefügt beim posten..!?)


----------

